# ooo my aquabid win!



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettasd1279894201

just won him on aquabid, my first time purchasing


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh! He is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

thanks so much! I saw him the bid time ended while I was contemplating him...then they re-listed him and I was like IT IS FATE lol. My bf got him for me for my upcoming birthday


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been eyeing those boys for a while! GORGEOUS!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

oooh they are gorgeous aren't they? you should buy one of his siblings they are all so pretty!!! We can have brother fish :-D


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Gorgeous!
I too just made my first AquaBid purchase and I'm in love!
Now I have to wait an eternity to get my fish but will give me time to get ready!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow he's stunning! I'm still such a sucker for Red boys! lol:lol:


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Beautiul Dragon!!!!

I wish u two years of joy and happiness!!!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

vilmarisv said:


> Gorgeous!
> I too just made my first AquaBid purchase and I'm in love!
> Now I have to wait an eternity to get my fish but will give me time to get ready!


congrats! Still waiting eh? I just won the auction today the seller didn't respond back to me yet...hoping it doesn't take too too long.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Alexanderismylife said:


> Wow he's stunning! I'm still such a sucker for Red boys! lol:lol:



I know they are soooo pretty!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Dead Sunlight said:


> Beautiul Dragon!!!!
> 
> I wish u two years of joy and happiness!!!


awww thanks *hug*


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Very pretty! And well priced IMO. Congrats, I can't wait to see pictures once he arrives.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

He's stunning!!


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

ooooooooooo. :-D

gimme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

wow beautiful boy JamieTron, can I have him...*lol*


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Very pretty! And well priced IMO. Congrats, I can't wait to see pictures once he arrives.


that's what I though! The selling price was excellent for his looks. It made the expensive shipping costs less of a concern now.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

ahaha thanks guys you are all so kind  I hope the seller gets back to me soon!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

JamieTron said:


> congrats! Still waiting eh? I just won the auction today the seller didn't respond back to me yet...hoping it doesn't take too too long.


My seller replied the day after, and he's very helpful since it's my first AB purchase and I know my endless questions might be annoying. 
I got all sorted out in 2-3 days, now I just have to wait and wait. LOL!
My transhipper shipment isn't until August 1st which, to me, seems like forever to have to wait for my fishies.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

vilmarisv said:


> My seller replied the day after, and he's very helpful since it's my first AB purchase and I know my endless questions might be annoying.
> I got all sorted out in 2-3 days, now I just have to wait and wait. LOL!
> My transhipper shipment isn't until August 1st which, to me, seems like forever to have to wait for my fishies.



Oh wow speaking of that I just got my e-mail and paid the breeder  I just have to contact my transhipper now I think. I ask the breeder when I should do this..I guess when they respond I should ask them when their next shipment is LOL


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Very pretty boy.  The contrast in his fins and on the body is lovely. Is he going to be a pet, or are you thinking of breeding? He's a beautiful pet--but I'm pretty sure the price is lowered because his rays aren't straight which, if it is genetic and not caused by the environment, can be very hard to breed out--but if you don't show bettas, then who cares. I think the slight curls add to his uniqueness and beauty.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Adastra said:


> Very pretty boy.  The contrast in his fins and on the body is lovely. Is he going to be a pet, or are you thinking of breeding? He's a beautiful pet--but I'm pretty sure the price is lowered because his rays aren't straight which, if it is genetic and not caused by the environment, can be very hard to breed out--but if you don't show bettas, then who cares. I think the slight curls add to his uniqueness and beauty.


I am not sure, probably just a pet I think, I think it makes his fins look cool  His siblings have the same thing. I don't think if I bred him I would show his offspring or anything I don't know much about it. I also don't have any suitable mates for him now ;-)


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

JamieTron said:


> I don't think if I bred him I would show his offspring or anything I don't know much about it. I also don't have any suitable mates for him now ;-)


Feel the same way about my AB purchase. Breeding seems so exhausting and with high risk factors (specially those beautiful fins) that I get discouraged from even considering it. I really want my AB boy to spoil rotten! I did get a female from the breeder bc since I'm paying for shipping already, why not add another fish in there? Besides, I've always wanted a HM female. That's my justification, anyway :-D


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

vilmarisv said:


> Feel the same way about my AB purchase. Breeding seems so exhausting and with high risk factors (specially those beautiful fins) that I get discouraged from even considering it. I really want my AB boy to spoil rotten! I did get a female from the breeder bc since I'm paying for shipping already, why not add another fish in there? Besides, I've always wanted a HM female. That's my justification, anyway :-D


I was thinking about getting a sibling female but I didn't I guess I should have.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Oooh! He's such a :nicefish:
LOL!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

bloo97 said:


> Oooh! He's such a :nicefish:
> LOL!


thankies!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

hahaha i was actually going to purchase that male too, but i have already 13 coming from thailand, im fighting the temptation to buy more!


----------



## Sinamongal (Jun 25, 2010)

He's stunning! Congrats!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

The link didn't work for me. But congratz!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats on wining that GORGEOUS male!!!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

thanks everyone  he's all paid for now, I guess I have to wait until August, I cannot wait that long LOL!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Congrats link didint work for me but im sure hes a gorgeous male hope he lives a long time


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Bettacaleb said:


> Congrats link didint work for me but im sure hes a gorgeous male hope he lives a long time


thanks bettacaleb! I can show you his photo I saved it on my computer


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats on your lovely new fish!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

why thanks Fermin


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow i hope to buy on aquabid sumtime when im older how much was he?


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

That was one I was thinking about but... YAY FOR YOU! XD


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> wow i hope to buy on aquabid sumtime when im older how much was he?


hey! he was 17 USD which is pretty good, I have not found out how much shipping will cost yet though. I assume quite a bit.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

frogipoi said:


> That was one I was thinking about but... YAY FOR YOU! XD


oh really?? Aw I am sorry :-(

but thanks though  I wish I have a good female for him I would send you a baby ;-) but I don't think any of my girls would suit him.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

It is okay. My mom thought maybe and I am like YAY! But my mom said let's wait till Christmas or your B-day, there might be more! So it is okay. Hope you find a good female!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

frogipoi said:


> It is okay. My mom thought maybe and I am like YAY! But my mom said let's wait till Christmas or your B-day, there might be more! So it is okay. Hope you find a good female!


yea I only got him because I decided to treat myself for my birthday, it is hard to get bettas from aquabid sometimes they cost so much. He is the first one I bought online. They will probably have lots more, I can give you the breeder's name in the future if you want to keep an eye on their stuff 

and thanks! I am sure someday he will have a gf ;-)


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

NICE. :3 Gorgeous. We want pictures when you get him ^_^


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> NICE. :3 Gorgeous. We want pictures when you get him ^_^


oh def he will be forced to be a model like my other bettas LOL...it is sad my fry are already like...oh look camera! Camera=food....YUM! *pose and look cute*


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

lol! Got to get off soon, going to target early!


----------

